# HBO Go



## Tom Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody notice HBO Go is not in the market? I'm thinking it's because it doesn't support ICS yet, but if anyone has a working apk it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ErasedInOneDay (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm toying with the idea of loading an existing backup from TiBu, although I'm not hopeful it'll work


----------



## Tom Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

ErasedInOneDay said:


> I'm toying with the idea of loading an existing backup from TiBu, although I'm not hopeful it'll work


Tried that already. Got a device not supported error.


----------



## daveh2676 (Jul 4, 2011)

So did I. I imagine that a build.prop edit would probably work, no?


----------



## Tom Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

daveh2676 said:


> So did I. I imagine that a build.prop edit would probably work, no?


Well that certainly makes sense. I will give this a shot when I get home from work.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Any give the build prop edit a try?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Try this method. It works

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/02/how-to-install-google-wallet-from-the-market-on-the-verizon-lte-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I just tried installing it as I mentioned and it says it's not supported on this device.


----------



## krg770 (Jan 11, 2012)

esoomenona said:


> Try this method. It works
> 
> http://www.droid-lif...e-galaxy-nexus/


 Does anyone know how to make this work. I'm able to download the apk using the Gwallet hack, but still receive the "not a supported device" message.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Missing HBO go.... East Bound and Down and Kenny [email protected]#%ing Powers would look sexy on my Gnex haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

I will save u all some time.. it won't work, I've disabled the device check in the apk itself, I can open app, no device not supported, even login, but the moment u try to watch anything it force closes, meaning...its not compatible

If u want to check for yourself u can find the apk with device check removed at Xoom forum.com or its also at xda

http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9093

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1218664

Here is the apk if u want to see what I mean, no device error, but still doesn't work 
To access this file, visit the following link: https://www.box.com/shared/d9adcxjeqkmdssdazzt5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

